# "Retrosound" Stereo in my '67



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

I was contemplating installing a new radio in my '67 Goat. Retrosound looks like a good compromise between old look and new sound. Also would need their speakers.

Does anyone have experience with these? Sound quality, fit (without messing up the original speaker and radio mounts,...)

Please let me know.

Thanks,

Chris

Sorry all, I figured out how to do a search on this forum and found lots of good info on radios. I like the one on eBay right now. Bit pricy but looks pretty close to original and will take my iPod. Now I have to figure out the speaker thing. Will probably mount them in the kick board vents so I don't mess up the doors.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

is this the after market radio or is it the stock radio with newer insides


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

troutbumwannab said:


> I was contemplating installing a new radio in my '67 Goat. Retrosound looks like a good compromise between old look and new sound. Also would need their speakers.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these? Sound quality, fit (without messing up the original speaker and radio mounts,...)
> 
> ...



Chris -- I went through this about 6 months ago with my 1967 GTO. The original AM radio still worked, but didn't cut it for me. I bought an AM/FM digital stereo radio that looks like the original Pontiac AM/FM radio from The Parts Place in Chicago. It has ports for IPod and Satellite Radio. It can be installed with no modifications to the dash. Also purchased a set of kick panel speakers that fit right into the car with no modifications. I'm very happy with the sound. Of course, I'm in my late Fifties and hate the really loud music, but it seems as if my setup will give you all you can handle in volume, etc. Good luck with your installation. Paul


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

thats what i was saying there are a bunch of people who convert them


----------



## troutbumwannab (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks gents,

the radio will come from Ramairparts.com and looks identical to my original with the exception of the front selector switch which says "stereo" rather than "Pontiac". He's charging $550 including shipping.

The speakers are 120 watt Pioneer coaxials from Vintage Vibe built into their own kick panels for $189

Are these prices consistent with what you've seen out there?

Need to find a good under dash replacement as well as speakers for the back - all of course would need to fit into existing spaces so that I don't alter the car in anyway.

Any leads on the front and back speakers would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

troutbumwannab said:


> Thanks gents,
> 
> the radio will come from Ramairparts.com and looks identical to my original with the exception of the front selector switch which says "stereo" rather than "Pontiac". He's charging $550 including shipping.
> 
> ...




Chris, those prices are in line with what I paid for the radio and kick panel speakers. I also had two speakers installed on the package tray. (I'm making mine a Resto Mod in some ways, so total originality is not overly important to me. Also, I gotta have good tunes my cars.) I understand that some of the parts houses (not sure which ones) sell a replacement speaker for the front dash that is comprised of two separate speakers that can be used with modern stereo systems. Good luck. Regards, Paul.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you put 1 speaker in each kick panel...and 2 in the rear package shelf....you don't need the one ont he dash.....unless you put a sub-woofer in there. I don't think it is a good sound chamber for a sub though... Paul, I saw your car a few days ago, I have the same kick panels. they work well. Your air ride suspension is sweet!....eric


----------

